# Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Epischer Trailer zum Superhelden-Spektakel veröffentlicht



## Matthias Dammes (23. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Epischer Trailer zum Superhelden-Spektakel veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avengers 2: Age of Ultron - Epischer Trailer zum Superhelden-Spektakel veröffentlicht


----------



## Phone (23. Oktober 2014)

Es dauert noch sooo langggg -.-

Quicksilver gefällt mir überhaupt nicht..Erster eindruck und so 

Sie hätten lieber Evan Peters aus Zukunft ist Vergangenheit nehmen sollen, dort hat er seine Sache gut gemacht wie ich finde.


----------



## kidou1304 (23. Oktober 2014)

WILL WILL WILL WILL WILL..achja...WILL HABEN!!!!!!!


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Oktober 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Es dauert noch sooo langggg -.-
> 
> Quicksilver gefällt mir überhaupt nicht..Erster eindruck und so
> 
> Sie hätten lieber Evan Peters aus Zukunft ist Vergangenheit nehmen sollen, dort hat er seine Sache gut gemacht wie ich finde.



Stimmt. Der war ziemlich cool drauf.


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2014)

hmmm, ist das die Hulkbuster-Ironmanrüstung?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Oktober 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Quicksilver gefällt mir überhaupt nicht..Erster eindruck und so
> 
> Sie hätten lieber Evan Peters aus Zukunft ist Vergangenheit nehmen sollen, dort hat er seine Sache gut gemacht wie ich finde.



Also mir gefielt der Quicksilver im X-Men Film eher nicht so.
Er hatte zwar die beste Szene des Films, aber sonst fand ich das Design der Figur eher weniger gelungen.



Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ist das die Hulkbuster-Ironmanrüstung?



Jup.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Oktober 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> Es dauert noch sooo langggg -.-
> 
> Quicksilver gefällt mir überhaupt nicht..Erster eindruck und so
> 
> Sie hätten lieber Evan Peters aus Zukunft ist Vergangenheit nehmen sollen, dort hat er seine Sache gut gemacht wie ich finde.



wait wut? Das ist die selbe Person? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber müsste er dann nicht jetzt sehr alt sein? 
Und ist der nicht ganz schön OP?


----------



## Phone (23. Oktober 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> wait wut? Das ist die selbe Person? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber müsste er dann nicht jetzt sehr alt sein?
> Und ist der nicht ganz schön OP?



Nein ist leider nicht der selbe wie in X Men ZiV. 
In Avangers 2 spielt Aaron Taylor Johnson Quicksilver. Daher meinte ich das für meinen Geschmack lieber den anderen genommen hätten.

Er wäre jetzt in der Tat viel älter aber würde auch Sinn machen.
Jeder Superheld hat seine Schwachstelle^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 
Der erste Teil konnte mich nicht so sehr begeistern, aber wenn dieser hier etwas düsterer wird und der Antagonist besser ist, und so wirkt es im Trailer, dann bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Oktober 2014)

Phone schrieb:


> In Avangers 2 spielt Aaron Taylor Johnson Quicksilver.^



Der unsympath aus Kickass und Godzilla? Urg...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2014)

Mich verwundert das hier niemand über die OV Stimme von Ultron spricht ... James Spader, die coolste Sau seit 'The Blacklist' leiht Ultron die Stimme. Nach dem ersten Satz im OV Trailer war mir bewusst, wer hier spricht. 

Der Rest ist doch nur Kindergarten ... James Spader, bitches!


----------



## DDS-Zod (23. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mich verwundert das hier niemand über die OV Stimme von Ultron spricht ... James Spader, die coolste Sau seit 'The Blacklist' leiht Ultron die Stimme. Nach dem ersten Satz im OV Trailer war mir bewusst, wer hier spricht.
> 
> Der Rest ist doch nur Kindergarten ... James Spader, bitches!



Echt? Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen und dabei habe ich erst vor wenigen Stunden die neuste Folge von Blacklist angeschaut.


----------



## hawkytonk (23. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mich verwundert das hier niemand über die OV Stimme von Ultron spricht ... James Spader, die coolste Sau seit 'The Blacklist' leiht Ultron die Stimme. Nach dem ersten Satz im OV Trailer war mir bewusst, wer hier spricht.
> 
> Der Rest ist doch nur Kindergarten ... James Spader, bitches!



Dabei ist das doch schon lange bekannt, dass James Spader dem Ultron die Stimme (im Original) leihen wird.  
Interessanter finde ich da schon, dass Andy Serkis im Film mitspielt. Siehe Trailer. DAS war vorher noch nicht bekannt. 

Gerüchten zufolge soll ja ein Teil der Handlung in Wakanda (Heimat vom Black Panther) stattfinden.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Oktober 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Dabei ist das doch schon lange bekannt, dass James Spader dem Ultron die Stimme (im Original) leihen wird.
> Interessanter finde ich da schon, dass Andy Serkis im Film mitspielt. Siehe Trailer. DAS war vorher noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> Gerüchten zufolge soll ja ein Teil der Handlung in Wakanda (Heimat vom Black Panther) stattfinden.



Ich kenne den Schauspieler (Spader) nicht, hoffentlich vermasseln sie die deutsche Synch nicht, denn die englische scheint hier hervorragend. 
Das Serkis dabei ist (mal ohne CGI) ist mir auch neu und sehr erfreulich.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Oktober 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge soll ja ein Teil der Handlung in Wakanda (Heimat vom Black Panther) stattfinden.


Dazu soll gerüchteweise Ultron im Film Vibranium suchen und wenn man sich Serkis so anschaut in der kurzen Szene kommen einige auf die Idee es könnte Ulysses Klaw sein, der damit dann den Weg für einen eigenen Black Panther Film ebnen könnte.



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Schauspieler (Spader)  nicht, hoffentlich vermasseln sie die deutsche Synch nicht, denn die  englische scheint hier hervorragend.


Dann schau dir doch den deutschen Trailer hier im Artikel an, dann weißt du es


----------



## Rabowke (24. Oktober 2014)

Was ihr alle für Informationen habt ... 

Dabei war ich so stolz auf mich, dass ich Spader herausgehört hab!


----------



## DerdOn2006 (24. Oktober 2014)

Kewl! Gollum und Kick-Ass oder so^^


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ihr alle für Informationen habt ...
> 
> Dabei war ich so stolz auf mich, dass ich Spader herausgehört hab!


Dafür bekommst du auch 'nen Kecks. 
Mal ernsthaft: Ich finde erfreulich, dass man Spader immer noch gut heraus hört.
Des Weiteren ist die Schauspielerriege für den Film schon seit einiger Zeit bekannt und offiziell. Das konnte man auf jeder Seite (rund um Comic-Verfilmungen) mit Infos zu dem Film nachlesen. Andy Serkis Teilnahme ist hingegen komplett neu. Umso interessanter, dass er bereits im Teaser Trailer gezeigt wird.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Oktober 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Dann schau dir doch den deutschen Trailer hier im Artikel an, dann weißt du es



Oh, Tatsache, der Trailer hier ist auf deutsch. 

Doch, doch, gefällt mir  Die Synch kann sich sehen lassen, also muss ich im Kino nicht ob mangelnder englisch Alternative weinen 
Jetzt bin ich frei... die Zeit der Ketten ist vorbei. / Now im free... There are no strings on me.
Naja, die Übersetzung lässt zu wünschen übrig  Gerade, weil ich das Pinocchio Thema originell finde.
Immer so ein Problem in Deutsch. Ich erinnere mich noch zu gut an wreck it ralph, der auf Deutsch für mich unguckbar war, weil sie ums verrecken jedes mal einen neues Wort brauchten, um "Glitch" zu umschreiben


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Oktober 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Andy Serkis Teilnahme ist hingegen komplett neu. Umso interessanter, dass er bereits im Teaser Trailer gezeigt wird.


Nö, auch das ist eigentlich schon seit knapp nem Vierteljahr bekannt, nur halt nicht als wer (außer das er nicht Thanos spielt). Da er aber im Teaser extra gezeigt wird, wirds wohl nicht einfach nur ein Kurzauftritt am Ende sein in Vorbereitung auf den nächsten Marvel Film (á la Thanos am Ende von Avengers und Guardians of the Galaxy) sondern eine richtige Nebenrolle.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Oktober 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Dafür bekommst du auch 'nen Kecks.
> Mal ernsthaft: Ich finde erfreulich, dass man Spader immer noch gut heraus hört.
> Des Weiteren ist die Schauspielerriege für den Film schon seit einiger Zeit bekannt und offiziell. Das konnte man auf jeder Seite (rund um Comic-Verfilmungen) mit Infos zu dem Film nachlesen. Andy Serkis Teilnahme ist hingegen komplett neu. Umso interessanter, dass er bereits im Teaser Trailer gezeigt wird.


Diese Info/Artikel hatte ich auch gelesen. (Wenn auch woanders.) Das Serkis dabei auch einen eigenen Charakter im Film spielt, habe ich wohl irgendwie überlesen.  Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Gamefaq (25. Oktober 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> James Spader, die coolste Sau seit 'The Blacklist' leiht Ultron die Stimme. Nach dem ersten Satz im OV Trailer war mir bewusst, wer hier spricht.
> 
> Der Rest ist doch nur Kindergarten ... James Spader, bitches!



Seit "Boston Legal" nicht "The Blacklist". Zusammen mit William Shatner war er dort unschlagbar was die Dialoge angeht bzw. "das rüber bringen" dieser. Und ähm *hust* immer am Rande einer Klage wegen Sexueller Nötigung...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tx606xbwRns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

